# Archery Shops



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

Want to get into bow hunting. Just wondering what archery shops you all would recomend around the Fort Bend County area and which ones would you stay way from?
any info would be appreciated

Rut-Ro


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Archery shop*

Go to viking arch. very good people bissonet and 59


----------



## polekaat (Oct 17, 2006)

Triple Edge Archery in Dayton is the place to be. Great service, before and after the sale, great people all around. 

Trevor


----------



## jasonaustin (Feb 6, 2009)

X2, even if they are really busy like they are most of the time, they still make sure you know that they know you are there. Prices are about average, but the service is what makes them stand out. Worth the drive.


----------



## metzger (Jan 12, 2008)

airbornxpress said:


> Go to viking arch. very good people bissonet and 59


X2


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

airbornxpress said:


> Go to viking arch. very good people bissonet and 59


That place has been there forever. i remember going there 15 years ago, and they had pics of Ken Caminiti on display. Apparently he frequented that place before he ruined his life.


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

Santa Fe Archery gets a thumbs up.


----------



## TP10 (Feb 9, 2009)

Viking will make sure you get the right bow for you and wont force you to buy the most exspenive thing there. I got my first bow there about 5 years ago and the guys got me started out right.


----------



## OrangeS30 (Jun 21, 2009)

TP10 said:


> Viking will make sure you get the right bow for you and wont force you to buy the most exspenive thing there. I got my first bow there about 5 years ago and the guys got me started out right.


Same for me. I explained what I wanted, they listened and tailored the bow around what I needed without breaking the bank.


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks for the info...
I figure i got about $800 to spend on my first bow kind of excited.


----------



## pngndn (Jun 19, 2009)

*archery shop*

probably further than you want but Precision archery in bridge city is great. Donny beleives in service and stands by every thing he sells...i have bought 2 bows from him and very satisfied..they sale bowtech, MATHEWS, and pse


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

Sante Fe is good, Cant speak for viking b/c I havent been there yet. dayton haha


----------



## BigDawg123 (Dec 27, 2007)

Anyone know of a place near Conroe?


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

BigDawg123 said:


> Anyone know of a place near Conroe?


Man, to be honest, most of the bow shops i used to frequent all went out of business. They just couldn't keep up with the Ganders, etc. That is a shame too. I know there used to be a place west of cleveland on 105 called arrowhead archery?. they had the deal where you could shoot at the "movie" and it would show where your shot hit (Dart). I think its gone too. Just not enough profit. Archery Arsenal was very good out west of willowbrook mall, but thats been gone forever.


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

rut-ro said:


> Thanks for the info...
> I figure i got about $800 to spend on my first bow kind of excited.


Plus all the accessories! :biggrin:


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

I used to shoot league at Viking ,gosh I guess it was back in the 70's maybe even the late 60's,its been a while.The owners were Tim and Lannie,I don't recall their last name ,are they still the owners?

dick


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

The last name of the owners of Viking is Whiteford I believe. The sons are running the Houston store now. They tell me it is a lot better. I have not been in there in a very long time.

I don't know if it is still open, but there was a shop called Double B in Conroe on 105....around April Sound give or take, on the south side of the road. I know it change hands at least once and was closed for awhile.

Bushmaster in Willis, Paul will give you a great deal and good service, but he carries very little on hand and orders most things for you...so you have to wait. The hours are somewhat, let's say how should I say this "flexible". More than once I drove a half hour to get there and they were closed during the advertised hours....so call before you drive.


----------



## 1976Bronc (Apr 2, 2007)

Santa Fe gets my vote for great people, help and a shop that is well stocked with lots of goods. I like the bow zone in Spring but its just too far for me. The bow Zone is not to far from Conroe, ask from Richard.


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

That sounds like it but WhiteXXXXXXXXXX something for sure,maybe Whitehead?????????.I'll have to drop by there one of these days and check.

Thanks

dick


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

It is Whiteford,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------

